# My best buddy is not doing well



## flash (Jul 23, 2009)

Scooter is not doing to well. He was a cast off we rescued from the old Waccasassa fish camp days. He was around 4 months old then.  We noticed a lack of eating and alot of sleeping. He had his yearly wellness checkup coming up this week, but we couldn't wait and took him to the vet when we noticed him stumbling a bit when he walked.
 We were surprised find out he had lost 4 1/2 lbs since his last visit a year ago. It is hard to tell his weight until he gets a haircut and it was quite long during the winter months. 
 Vet pulled some X-Rays and took some blood. She did find he was anemic and had some arthritis. Two bone spurs in his shoulder and one pinched nerve in his spine. We were provided with some Iron and muscle relaxer for him to take.
 Last night he did eat some Flank steak I had grilled, also is drinking and peeing which are good signs. This morning he had a nice long walk around the property.
 At any rate today will tell the story with his blood work. I am worried it is cancer and wish for some prayers from my friends here in the SMF. After being with us for 14 years, it will be hard on my wife and me, who see him as a family. It will be so hard to not have him around anymore.

 Edit: Add on

Well, we heard from the vet. Problem is Pancreatitis. Not good news. Back to Vet for IV work. Our neighbors lost their dog to this. His was not drinking at all though. Scooter drank ALOT of water this morning. Hopefully his is not too severe. He does not have alot of the symptoms so we are hoping for a mild case at best. No fever, no stomach pain and no swollen belly. I am hoping that is good news. The house sure is quite without him.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 23, 2009)

Shoot Flash.....sorry to hear about Scooter. He sure is a cutie, and I'm sure he is a family member. Hope he feels better soon.
Sending my thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 23, 2009)

Flash I hope Scooter's condition isn't to bad and he has a quick recovery and is with ya'll for a long time to come


----------



## morkdach (Jul 23, 2009)

hope Scooter gets to feelen better i know how attached ya get to them as i have a whole heard of dachshunds (wieners).
we lost one 6 months ago she was 14 and went peacefully.
so GOOD LUCK SCOOTER


----------



## the dude abides (Jul 23, 2009)

I feel for ya.  It's not fun watching our little friends suffering or not feeling well.  Thoughts and prayers go out to ya!


----------



## oneshot (Jul 23, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Scooter. He's a sweet looking little guy.
Sending some prayers his way and wishing a speedy recovery.

I know how you feel, 2 years ago my bestest friend (Buckshot) got heart worm (even though he was getting Heartgaurd) and had to under go 4 shot treatments. Luckily I caught it in time and he pulled through with no other ill effects. Now at almost 13 years old he has problems with his back legs and has a hard time moving around, but he still does, he's a hard headed pup. I dread the time when I loose him!!!!!

Here's a pic of my guardian of the smoke and bestest buddy.


----------



## 66galaxie (Jul 23, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your dog Flash.
I hope he gets feeling better.
Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## flowercitysmoker (Jul 23, 2009)

Sorry to here about Scooter. It sounds like he hasn't given up yet, nor suffering. My childhood dog was blind in both eyes, arthritis in his hips, and had benign tumors that kept sprouting up. He lived to 18 and My wife was the one to put him down (works at the Veterinary Clinic my parents used after I left for college) It was hard to do, but He had a good life and he was starting to suffer. It sounds like you've given Scooter a great life and you and your wife should keep that in mind. Your Family, including the furry member, are in my families thoughts and prayers.


----------



## pitrow (Jul 23, 2009)

Best wishes for Scooter and your family. Hope he pulls through it.


----------



## gooose53 (Jul 23, 2009)

Wishing for a full recovery of Scooter!!


----------



## irishteabear (Jul 23, 2009)

Sorry to hear your buddy isn't feeling well.  Hopefully things will go well and he'll have quite a few more years to pal around with you.  He's a cutie!


----------



## werdwolf (Jul 23, 2009)

Our pets are just like family.  Will keep all of you in my prayers.


----------



## flash (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks for the support all.  
 Oneshot, if you dog is having hip problems here is a great supplement, not too expensive either, that worked great on Scooter. When in stock they have great deals in it. Your dog would probably need two a day.

http://www.marvelousproducts.com/Glu...e-for-dogs.htm


----------



## ronp (Jul 24, 2009)

Prayers to your family and Scooter. Keep us updated.

I give one of my buddies a similar product and it has worked. BTW that is a good price too.


----------



## alx (Jul 24, 2009)

Good Luck Scooter.


----------



## bassman (Jul 24, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your buddy!


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 24, 2009)

Sure be sorry ta hear that, they work there ways inta yer heart an become one a the family, just as heard on ya when one a them is sick as any other member.

Sure hope the have a fix fer the little feller.


----------



## desertlites (Jul 24, 2009)

rock on scooter-have lost a few best buddies-Nakota (rottie)rattlesnake bit 4 times-lived to 14-have 2 others planted in the back yard-I feel for u flash.hope u get more time with your bud.


----------



## div (Jul 24, 2009)

Sry to hear about scooter, it sounds like you have a good vet..

We had a cat a few years ago, my wife was helping out a friends wife with some paperwork for extra money at a plumbing office and this cat had one day just walked up out of the blue there and had been the office cat for a long time. Well they were moving and the cat was going to be stuck outside with no where to go so we took him in, the girl had named him missy cause she thought it was a girl so we called him Mr.Missy and he was pretty old then and we had him for a few years more when he started having seizures and the vet said his kidneys were going so every week I went out an bought extra needles and an IV bag for him, nightly we had to stick the iv needle through the skin near his backside so he could get fluids...he was drinking okay but he needed more fluids ... needless to say we got 18 more months of Quality Life for him by taking the time to give him fluids every night...he was a great cat and part of the family and the staff at the vets voted him best cat of the year cause he was so friendly and easy to work with, we got a Card with a 25$ credit to our account for him. Needless to say a couple of years ago he had a seizure and I had to put my feelings aside and do what was best for him, quality of life was not good for him at that point so I brought him right down to vet and he went quietly and with no pain... We since then have rescued a cat his name was Melvin at the SPCA but we now call him 75 cent and we also rescued a dog that was being kept in a cellar and abused his name is Sarge - Sargelent - or most commenly we call him Bubbie wife and I like bubbie the best....and then we have one more family member who name was whinie but be call him Zoo Zoo or PooPoo or HooHoo...

Even after a few years of losing MrMissy we still miss him and his antics, he was always a little wabbly and it was funny cause sometimes he would sleep in the windwo cil and u could see him slowly start to fall alseep and he would roll right off the cil still asleep til about half way down lol then he would land on his feet and get right back up there ... funniest thing lol

Well thanks for brining up the subject tonight, Its been a good time to reminiss even if I have been babling about it and the wife and I have your scooter in our prayrs and Im sure you and ur vet will do everything you can to help him keep a decent quality of life for as long as possible.

Keep us up to date on how hes doing.

THis is Mr.Missy








this is 75 Cent







This is 75 Cent and PooPoo






and this is Bubbie


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 24, 2009)

Flash, everyone is pulling for Scooter,  I know what it is to loose a pet, my Cocker Spaniel went out in Feb and was stolen withing 15 minutes of being let out.  She was my best bud.


Mandy


----------



## div (Jul 24, 2009)

Aww stolen man thats the freakin worst right there


----------



## gnubee (Jul 24, 2009)

Me and the kids said a prayer for Scooter. 

My "kids" are Bud and Kaysa. My wife named them for her favorite brew, a Case-a-Bud. When we call them In from the yard, We yell "case a Bud." The neighbours think we're alcoholic nut cases. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Our other dog is Molson a golden cocker...when She is called we call out Kaysa Molson golden. The black cocker is Hash and the cat is Bottle , is anyone sensing a theme here. Sadly we lost Molson, Hash, and bottle to old age a while back. 

I lost my very best pal in the world, Shadow my 4 year old lab to leukemia a year ago and I know what you are going thru. We spent $3400 trying to give him the best shot but it was not to be. 

Scooter sounds like he has a good shot at getting better and me & the kids are sure pulling for him.

This is Bud in Front and Kaysa laying down. As you can plainly see they are trained attack dogs. They not only will allow a burgler into the house but will happily show him where your best stuff is.


----------



## flash (Jul 24, 2009)

Back from the vet. We got to go back and see him. He recognized us right away. He was trusted up with the IV but stood up any way. One of the assistants (former High School student I know) told me that he stays alert to all going on around him. We were able to open the cage and pet and talk to him. In his little bulldog fashion he tried to lean his way out of the cage. Cher restrained him so he did not hurt himself. He was stacked on a table, so we sure didn't want to see him fall. They want to keep him on the IV thru the weekend. I know this isn't gonna be cheap, but it he is my 4 legged son. I'll do what I have to do. Keep the prayers coming boys and girls, it just might be working.


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 24, 2009)

Be good news flash, we'll hope fer the best!


----------



## ronp (Jul 25, 2009)

Good news Flash. One of my buddies ingested some poison from an exterminater years ago. He was having seizures and was stagering like a drunk. Took him to the vet and was told there wasn't much hope. A call the next day wasn't any better, not eating or drinking, etc. We decided we better go see him and when he saw us he could barely stand up. They opened the cage door and wouldn't stop licking my face for a long time. We asked for some food and he couldn't stop eating and drinking water. We left with tears in our eyes, even now thinking about it.

Guess what? Next day we took him home. 8 years later we still have him.

Guess what his name is?

Luckie.

He was lucky when we adopted him from a shelter, and was lucky when he survived that. 

Never give up Flash, and go visit him, I'm sure glad we did, all he needed was a little love to give him hope. The vet didn't think he would make it through the night.

Let's give you and Scooter a lucky wish from our Luckie boy here.



Kinda shaggy needs a clip, but he's pulling for Scooter and your family.



Here is the other one on the left. His name is Jackpot. He hit the jackpot when we adopted him also. Some jackass chopped off his tail so there isn't even a stump to see when he is wagging his tail, and you know he is.




Jack as we call him says good luck also.

They were both abused pals and were in such bad shape they had to be groomed and debugged before taking home.

On a quick note, a friend of mine had his dog go into seizures also, and it turned out that they were using those Swishers floor cleaners or whatever they are called. DON'T USE THEM.

Again, good luck, man, this post touched my heart.


----------



## smokeamotive (Jul 25, 2009)

Encouraging news Flash. Will keep Scooter in thoughts and prayers.


----------



## gnubee (Jul 25, 2009)

Go Scooter! We know you can do it. That's encouraging news so far. 
Yes I agree with Ronp visit Him lots. Love can conquer a whole lot of stuff that a Vet can't.


----------



## flash (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks for everyones supports and prayers. My wife and I thank you.
Ron, what type of dogs are those? Never heard of the Swisher seizures. My wife does use them, but of course that is not Scooter's problem. Is there any data on that? 
 Getting ready to go see the little guy again. Won't be able to see him on Sunday.


----------



## ronp (Jul 25, 2009)

Luckie is a Terrier and Jack is a Laso Apso. 

I don't have any data on the Swisher, but there might be some warnings on the package.


----------



## flash (Jul 25, 2009)

Well, another trip to the Vet this morning. He is doing well, still taking  fluids, but has not vomited any. Has not pooed for them but of course, has not  eaten anything either. (food smelled terrible) Of course he is spoiled on my  bar-b-que. If he has not eaten anything soon, they will probably run a blood  panel on him on Monday and if that looks good, release him to us. They figure we  may have a better chance of getting him to eat in the comfort of his own home.  We sure will agree with that, although I am sure Scooter will not be agreeing  with his new diet.


----------



## ronp (Jul 26, 2009)

More good news Flash, thanks for the update. Take him some Q monday, that might do it.


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hope the little feller gets ta go home monday flash.  Kinda like use, always feel better at home!


----------



## billbo (Jul 30, 2009)

Just reading your post makes me sad. I feel for you Flash. We had to put down Cassidy last December, she had cancer. She was our best friend for 12 1/2 years. I still think I hear her in the yard from time to time.


----------



## speedway73 (Aug 2, 2009)

Flash...I feel 4 U brother. I feel 4 your family. I lost my Mr.Thomas last year...New Years Eve. 15 yrs my buddy. We went thru a divorce 2gether, the IRS taking everything, a wreched engagement....U name it. He met me at the door EVERY nite when I came home. He and I would go to Wal-Mart for meat....he'd wait in the truck 'till I got back. We'd go for beer runs...he loved to go for rides.

Spend every minute you can with Scooter.....He needs you right now.

Mr.Thomas tells me Scooter's in good hands.


----------



## flash (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks again for all the well wishes. Although he seemed to get better, he just is not getting much pep back. He was eating pretty good, but kinda slacked off the last day or two. Will watch him close tonight. If I do not see anymore improvement, it might mean another trip to the vet. Kidneys were still somewhat of an issue, although he drinks and pees just fine.


----------



## travcoman45 (Aug 2, 2009)

Keep our fingers crossed flash!  After an ordeal like that the little feller is prolly pooped!  Hopefully he keeps gettin better.


----------



## blzafour (Aug 2, 2009)

I hope your buddy does well and pulls through ok.


----------



## flash (Aug 3, 2009)

Our decision is made. We were hoping to let a doctor friend visit us tomorrow to send Scooter over the Rainbow Bridge. Unfortunately the Vet would not release the necessary item to me so he could be put down. Instead we will have a mobile Vet visit us. I want Scooter to leave us from a place he is familiar with, on his blanket, in his own home. We love you little boy and will never, ever forget you.


----------



## ronp (Aug 3, 2009)

I am so sorry to see this Flash, I don't know what to say. Give the little guy a pat on the head from our family, he will be in our prayers.


----------



## the dude abides (Aug 3, 2009)

Damn Flash, that sucks.  I really wish I could find the words that would say it better.  

You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 3, 2009)

that sucks Flash. I hate when that decision has to be made. My best goes out to your family.


----------



## oneshot (Aug 3, 2009)

Flash, I'm at a loss for words. I prayed the little Scooter would get better.
May he rest in peace....


----------



## scrapiron (Aug 3, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. I lost mine this past weekend. She was 16 and didn't handle the heat this year. I miss her.


----------



## pitrow (Aug 3, 2009)

Sorry to hear the news Flash. That's one of the toughest decisions you'll ever be asked to make. But take faith in knowing that he'll be in a better place once it's over with. 

Godspeed Scooter, may you rest in peace.


----------



## gooose53 (Aug 3, 2009)

That's tough Flash!!  Lost ours last December and I still get tears in my eyes when I think about it.  Loved that dog!!  Just like a member of our family....like yours is to you!!  Our best to you!!


----------



## werdwolf (Aug 3, 2009)

Will keep your family in my prayers.  I still haven't washed the one back window in my truck where Aspen used to sniff the air, and it's been 6 months.  Those little smudge marks bring back great memories.


----------



## dingle (Aug 3, 2009)

Sorry to hear this news Flash. I lost my Lab 6 years ago. I still think of her almost every day.


----------



## pitrow (Aug 3, 2009)

It's always amazing to me how close we get to our furry friends. Shoot I still remember the dog we had growing up as kids, Daisy, and how much it hurt when it was her time to go. Still get a little misty eyed now some 30 years later thinking about it. They certainly can worm their way into your heart and never let go. Something that non-animal people will never understand.

A couple years ago I found this post on another forum from a gentleman that had just lost his dog, and even though my circumstances aren't exactly the same I think every dog owner knows the truth behind these simple lines.


----------



## travcoman45 (Aug 3, 2009)

Flash, sure am sorry ta hear that,  them little critters become so much a part a the family.  We've always taken care of this so hard task at home two.  They deserve that much.  Thoughts from us.


----------



## smokeamotive (Aug 4, 2009)

[email protected]#*! I had to wipe my eyes just to write something. Flash I'm real sorry to hear about Scooter. I know how hard it is to do something like this. I've had to send three of my "children" over the rainbow bridge in the last four years. And always in my arms when they go. Scooter and your family will be in my prayers. God bless.


----------



## flash (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks so much to everyone. Tonight we grilled up some hamburger, one of Scooter's favs. It took him a bit to get interested, but he gobbled down every bite. He seemed so happy. Then we took him outside for a short walk and a drink of rainwater. He always seemed to like it best. I can tell when he tires because he just stops walking. I kneel down and open my arms to him and he comes to me without fail. He is resting in his bed now. Dam those big brown eyes. I will miss them so much when they close. Suppose to call the vet in the morning. It will surely be a tough day for Cher and I.


----------



## ronp (Aug 4, 2009)

Any chance of changing your mind? You never know what a little love may do.


----------



## kamhillbilly (Aug 4, 2009)

My kids and I read this post together our tears and hearts are with you.


----------



## flash (Aug 4, 2009)

I wish that was all he needs ron, but we have poured our hearts out to him. I have posted on several boards so might be repeating myself. There was a mass between his lungs. No guarantee it is cancer, but a dramatic drop in weight is a pretty good sign of it. Wife and I just cannot keep up with the ups and downs of his health. I was surprised that he made it thru the night actually, but he has a big heart. Vet is delayed, so we wait.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 4, 2009)

Flash, I am so sorry to hear about Scooter.  I thought that he was doing better.  It is so hard to loose a pet, they are so unconditional with their love.  Our prayers are with you and Scooter.


----------

